
Why Bosses at Google Are Not Allowed to Hire, Fire, or Promote Employees - bedros
https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/heres-why-bosses-at-google-are-not-allowed-to-hire-fire-or-promote-employees.html
======
dollaholla
Google: The only company where your potential colleagues and managers have no
say in whether or not you get hired.

